# Heresy Online's Wargaming Club Directory



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

​


Recently I've been working a Wargaming Club Directory.

It's taken a few weeks and been put through it's paces by the Supporters in the Endgame forums but now it's ready for general release.

Some of the features include

Ability to submit Wargaming Clubs.
Automatic Google Map placement based on the clubs physical address
Submit News
Featured Club
Latest 5 Clubs
Top Clubs (by hits) 
Search Clubs

If you belong to a gaming club or know the owner of one get onto them and ask them to submit their club. The bigger the directory gets the better it'll be for people looking for a local wargaming club.

We've purposely added broad countrywide categories with the intention to expand them into regions as the directory grows. It's pointless having hundreds of sub regions with nothing in them.

Check it out here.

We've done our best to ensure there are no errors or problems. If you find something though post it up here or send me a PM.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Submitted Clubs and News go into the approval queue so it could take a day or two for your club listing to go live.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Good stuff. I've submitted a club ready for approval. It's quite a big one.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Heh, nice one.

Warhammer world now has directions on Heresy


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

bugger someone beat me to it and submited my club, the sad muppets, and i will say theres a great bunch of players there that all play for fun, so i highly recomend it to anyone in the boringstoke area, opps i mean basingstoke


----------



## legiomalaysia (Mar 13, 2009)

We've submitted ourselves as well- looking forward to joining the list! However, we will need to get Malaysia added to the list of countries! 

Cheers


----------



## SepulchreKnight (May 29, 2008)

I think a location should be evident in one of the first two sentences describing the club. For example, Country and city. I am a gamer in the U.S. and the state of New York, in Putnam or westchester counties. It would just make it easier to navigate. But great job on adding a great feature to what is already an awesome gamers forum!


----------

